# Metal X- How was it for you?



## Eemaan (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wodnering what you guys got from Metal X and how you found it?

The colours look absolutely stunning but durability is a put off fro me right now so wanting your opinion? what you get and how is it?


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 3, 2007)

i tried it out at the counter the virgin silver i have been eyeing to wear with my new years dress!! Something about that look of liquid metal got me excited... I wanna get a sample to try out... I doubt that would happen...


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2007)

I got 6th sin and it is absolutely beautiful!  It DID crease, however I had moss scape paint pot underneath, so it was a little more difficult to notice the creasing because the paint pot stayed on.  So maybe when you get a Metal-X get a coordinating paint pot or paint to put underneath to help with that.  It creased within a few hours on me though


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 3, 2007)

Use Metal-X as an accent. Put your whole eye together, then use the Metal-X in the center of the lid (not the crease) or as a highlight. Then it works perfectly (but otherwise it creases like there's no tomorrow). 

The colors are GREAT for women of color.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2007)

I didn't have a problem with creasing.  I used Bare Canvas under Goldspice and wore it for about four hours.  I am going to try it again and see if it holds up to longer wear.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

I used 3 bases and I was fine (UDPP, MAC prep & prime for eyes and paint). lol Because the Metal X are thick cream shadows anyway, its better to have a thicker base as well to hold it in place. Thats my 2 cents. And you need to top it off with shadow IF you are using it as an eye color. No creasing AT ALL.

 I use Fusion Gold on my cheeks and have no problem, but I did use it thin. Its lovely <3


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Dec 3, 2007)

I personally like the colors....I checked them out this past weekend. But I didn't even feel like purchasing if it's going to take 2-3 bases for it to stay on properly. Sucks to have oily lids.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 4, 2007)

I LOOVE the color payoff of these...but they will not stay put 4 the life of me....they just crease so much...i'll try the 3 base idea!!!


----------



## neeshie (Dec 4, 2007)

I too loved the colours - esp 6th sin metalblu and the purple one - but whats the point if you have to use a base and use a powder eyeshadow on top to stop it creasing.
I know some of you may not agree but when I swatched 6th sin next to humid they looked very similar, as did metalblu and deep truth.
I passed on all.


----------



## User49 (Dec 4, 2007)

The cream e/s were difficult to use. The colours looked gorgeous and even swatching them on my hand in store I was pretty tempted, but I really didn't like them in the end. Too much hassle!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

I read *I forget where :\ * that if you put the Metal-x right on the lid, and don't use a base, it doesn't crease.  Does anyone have any experience with that?  I haven't tried it yet myself.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 13, 2007)

I only bought fushion gold as a tester and guessed it would go with any other shade... personally, it was okay. 
The colors are really pretty but it is a bit challenging to work with. I was in a rush so I didn't use base, so it was pretty sheer :S If anything, I would use it as a highlighter at best.

I'm looking into buying Pure Ore before it runs out tho - I've seen lots of nice tuts with that shade.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm so glad I'm not into these.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 13, 2007)

I ordered a whole bunch of them without even swatching them.  >__<  To be honest, I got em from this person from livejournal and they were going really quickly.  I always loved cream shadows and I hope they will work out for me or else I'll be so sad >_< .  I plan on trying to set it with my finishing powder thats part of my mineral foundation.  I do this for my eyeliner and it works quite well.  So why not?


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I was about to pick up Plum Electric, because it was so vibrant and layer-able, but the MA at the counter, who I talk to every day, said I should save my money.

She said they are not worth it. She said they crease. So, instead I got Fresco Rose Paint Pot.

 Guess she really did not like them or somethin.


----------



## garnetmoon (Dec 16, 2007)

i think the colors are absolutely GORGEOUS especially 6th Sin, Metalblu, & Plum Electric. i did pick up 6th Sin and used it in a look and it creased so badly that i didn't give Metalblue or Plum Electric a chance. i hate that i can't apply them well with a brush the way i can the paint pots. and i hate that it seems like you use a lot just to cover the lid well meaning i could finish up a pot in no time. because of this i'm taking 6th Sin back and totally passing on Metal-X. hopefully MAC will come out w/ these colors in a better form sometime down the road. i say save your money.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Use Metal-X as an accent. Put your whole eye together, then use the Metal-X in the center of the lid (not the crease) or as a highlight. Then it works perfectly (but otherwise it creases like there's no tomorrow). 

The colors are GREAT for women of color._

 
This was such a good suggestion. I tried it out with Plum Electric over Fertile, and today I'm wearing Goldspice over Sunspot and it is gorgeous and vibrant. The only time I had creasing problems is when I wore them over a thin layer of paint pot or paint. Wearing them over another shadow seems to be the way to go. Thanks so much for your post! 

So far I love all of the colours I purchased and I think I will be going back for more now that I know how to wear them and how to best apply them.

*I decided to take a photo for reference if anyone is interested. This was taken after aprox 10 hours wear in a very warm and busy shop and no touch up during the day. I found that the colour didn't crease at all and the colour held up pretty well actually...way better than BigT did*

*Goldspice on eye*


----------



## Divinity (Dec 17, 2007)

Eh...I was disappointed.  I'm super bummed they crease and it's really the only bad thing about them.  I got 6th sin and the pink one and just use them as highlighters too.  They work well with other shadows on top, but who wants to put a shadow over a color like 6th sin?!


----------



## kokometro (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 6th sin and fusion gold. I love them. There is a little learning curve. Patting them on works better than painting. They were sold out when I went to buy others.  Fusion gold goes so well with everything.


----------



## alehoney (Dec 17, 2007)

i was able to wear 6th sin as a base for humid and other greens, it really didnt crease on me too much but like someone else said Metalblu and 6th are such beautiful colors in the pot i wish i could wear them without having to put other shadows. I love the colors but i guess they are going to be just other bases...


----------

